# رجل يبدأ 2021.. بجائزة تفوق الخيال



## paul iraqe (3 يناير 2021)

* رجل يبدأ 2021.. بجائزة تفوق الخيال *





 



عشتار تيفي كوم - سكاي نيوز عربية/


   أعرب الكثيرون عن أملهم في أن يكون عام 2021  أفضل من الذي سبقه، وبدا أنه بالفعل أفضل بشكل يفوق الخيال بالنسبة إلى رجل  بريطاني، ومن اليوم الأول.


   وذكرت "سكاي نيوز"، السبت، أن الرجل البريطاني فاز في الجائزة الكبرى من نسخة خاصة من مسابقة ( EuroMillion) الشهيرة، بمناسبة رأس السنة الجديدة.
 وتبلغ قيمة الجائزة نحو 39 مليون جنيه إسترليني (53 مليون دولار).
 ورقم التذكرة الفائزة في الجائزة الكبرى هو 139.838.160.
 ولم يكن هذا الرجل هو  البريطاني الوحيد الفائز في الجائزة، إذ نال 10 آخرون من بلاده جوائز تبلغ  قيمة كل واحدة منها نحو 1.37 مليون دولار، رغم خروج بلادهم من الاتحاد الأوروبي.
 وقال مستشار الفائزين في جوائز اليانصيب، آندي كارتر: "يا لها من بداية رائعة لعام 2020، بالنسبة للبريطانيين الذين يشاركون في بطولة يورومليونز".
 وحث الفائزين في الجوائز على التحقق من أرقام تذاكرهم عبر موقع المسابقة في الإنترنت.
 ويحق لصاحب التذكرة الفائزة المطالبة بالجائزة خلال 180 يوما من إعلان النتيجة.
 وكانت المسابقة الاستثنائية نظمت بين يومي الخميس والجمعة، حيث الوقت المتاح لشراء تذاكر اليانصيب.
 ويتم دفع غالبية الجوائز  الصغيرة للفائزين عبر الإنترنت أو يمكن المطالبة بها من المتاجر التي  تبيعها، أما الجوائز الكبرى التي في حدود 40 ألف دولار فتحتاج إلى إجراء  مكالمة هاتفي مع رقم مخصص، ويتم الدفع عن طريق الشيكات، أما الأكبر من 60  ألفا فتحتاج حضورا شخصيا.
 ورغم أن العلاقة الرسمية بين بريطانيا والاتحاد الأوروبي  انتهت مع حلول العام الجديد، لكن البريطانيين لا يزالون يتمون بحق  المشاركة في هذه المسابقات الأوروبية، إذ إن الاتفاقيات فيها تبرم بين  المنظمين لا الدول.


https://www.ishtartv.com/viewarticle,95744.html


----------

